# Cool things in the used bin at L&M



## vadsy

I often stop by my local L&M's to just check the used bin. Great deals can be found on things to keep or flip but sometimes its just nice to see and play things that are different. I document most of those trips just to share with friends, here are some of my favourites.

I don't play a lot of Gretsch guitars but I couldn't pass this one up, it was very nice except for the pot issue.









This 335 had some amazing sounding original pickups and a very cool look to it but the neck was odd, three piece maple or something like that and a very unGibsony shape.









this one I regret not buying but I was shopping for an acoustic at the time and found this one in my travels through all the L&M's in the greater area. the awesome thing about this guy was it finally sounded how I imagined it would and so many 330/335's have let me down The price wasn't terrible at $2500 either for something in good shape and the proper case









this was just a cool guitar


----------



## vadsy

A Fender Two Tone, basically a Blues Jr in a larger cab and an additional 10" speaker.









this was in a pile of pedals. Someone traded in 20 boutique fuzz over the weekend, and this one caught my eye cuz the graphics are dope and the craftsmanship is excellent

















Anyone else have stuff to add?


----------



## johnnyshaka

Was the influx of fuzz this past weekend at the south side store?

No pics but we needed a few mic cables last week and a few of us from work went into the northeast L&M (old Axe Music). While they looked for cables I had a peak at the guitar gear and then noticed a new little room they had setup with some of their more expensive stock, guitars and amps, with several comfy stools...definitely a nice, little jam space that you don't see at any of the other local stores.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> I document most of those trips just to share with friends,


you shared with us, so that means...

WE ARE YOUR FRIENDS!!!!










since we are friends, i will let you in on the best kept secret in effects:

when it comes to fuzz, there is no, there never has been, and there never will be, a better fuzz than this one right here:


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Was the influx of fuzz this past weekend at the south side store?
> 
> No pics but we needed a few mic cables last week and a few of us from work went into the northeast L&M (old Axe Music). While they looked for cables I had a peak at the guitar gear and then noticed a new little room they had setup with some of their more expensive stock, guitars and amps, with several comfy stools...definitely a nice, little jam space that you don't see at any of the other local stores.


the fuzz dumb was in early May, my picture was dated May 12

I'll have to check out the 'newer L&M' as I haven't been in since it was Axe


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> you shared with us, so that means...
> 
> WE ARE YOUR FRIENDS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since we are friends, i will let you in on the best kept secret in effects:
> 
> when it comes to fuzz, there is no, there never has been, and there never will be, a better fuzz than this one right here:


f-in rights. this and the fact you mentioned Kobe beef in the burger thread makes me think we aren't all that different


----------



## 1SweetRide

Your L&M is better than my L&M but I'm not complaining.


----------



## vadsy

1SweetRide said:


> Your L&M is better than my L&M but I'm not complaining.


to be fair, this is two different L&M's and its over a lengthy period of time


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> to be fair, this is two different L&M's and its over a lengthy period of time


which L&M is your favorite? South East? Do you go to the downtown one? I haven't been down there in years.


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> which L&M is your favorite? Southside? Do you go to the downtown one? I haven't been down there in years.


downtown was my first and my usual go to for many years but after southside opened up it was easier and it kind of became their flagship store in the city so its great for used stuff, plus its closer


----------



## JonnyD

I usually hit up the south side location but the downtown store always seems to have cool used gear too. The new north east still is getting better with the used gear. Now there’s 5 locations to go to!


----------



## JethroTech

vadsy said:


> A Fender Two Tone, basically a Blues Jr in a larger cab and an additional 10" speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was in a pile of pedals. Someone traded in 20 boutique fuzz over the weekend, and this one caught my eye cuz the graphics are dope and the craftsmanship is excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have stuff to add?


I took a pic of that same Fender Two-Tone. L&M south Edmonton is THEE store. Good people and cool used gear.


----------



## JethroTech

I’ve had tons of luck at that location. My latest score is a 2009 Gibson Melody Maker ($299) for my daughter. She loves Joan Jett. I put it along with a Pignose amp in her bedroom so she’ll hopefully put down the Internet occasionally and, you know, rock out.


----------



## vadsy

JethroTech said:


> View attachment 257202
> I’ve had tons of luck at that location. My latest score is a 2009 Gibson Melody Maker ($299) for my daughter. She loves Joan Jett. I put it along with a Pignose amp in her bedroom so she’ll hopefully put down the Internet occasionally and, you know, rock out.


hah, nice. I played this thing on Monday and thought it was a cool guitar and a great price


----------



## sillyak

L&M South Edmonton is a great store. I love checking out the used gear, usually far below most Kijiji asking prices. Good store. Stang isn't far away either.


----------



## BMW-KTM

That's my store too.
I used to do the 107 Ave store but when they opened south I switched immediately.
Closer proximity and MUCH better parking were my primary reasons at first.
Now, years later, I just think it's a better store.


----------



## MS41R8

vadsy said:


> hah, nice. I played this thing on Monday and thought it was a cool guitar and a great price


Same here, played that MM on Monday as well !!! Great value and it felt really good . We must have been there around the same time as Garner picked it up right after me .


----------



## Distortion

I got to stay out of there. Smoking deal last night.


----------



## EchoWD40

What you pay for that Gretsch if you don't mind me asking


----------



## vadsy

TDeneka said:


> What you pay for that Gretsch if you don't mind me asking


I didn't buy it but it was listed for just under 3 grand.


----------



## JethroTech

vadsy said:


> I didn't buy it but it was listed for just under 3 grand.


I think that was my Gretsch and they had it priced at $3,499. I tried for a month to sell it here on GC and couldn't find a buyer even when I dropped the price to $2,400  Long story short: I eventually traded it in at L&M south. A guy came in a traded a Gibson ES-355 for the Gretsch. I bought the ES-355. It would have been a way better deal for the both of us if we had just done the swap without involving L&M. Haha.


----------



## vadsy

JethroTech said:


> I think that was my Gretsch and they had it priced at $3,499. I tried for a month to sell it here on GC and couldn't find a buyer even when I dropped the price to $2,400  Long story short: I eventually traded it in at L&M south. A guy came in a traded a Gibson ES-355 for the Gretsch. I bought the ES-355. It would have been a way better deal for the both of us if we had just done the swap without involving L&M. Haha.


I had a feeling it was yours, just remembering the ad when I saw it in-store and knowing you frequent the place. It was a very nice guitar, I really liked it. Very clear and articulate pickups, smooth Bigsby action, nice neck.


----------



## blam

that 335 with the P90's is pretty sweet. i miss having a guitar with P90s....really regret getting rid of my BJA years ago.


----------



## Distortion

Anyhow should be sold by now. Fender USA Highway One Strat . Trans blue . Maple neck . Some wear $399 with case.


----------



## sillyak

Distortion said:


> Anyhow should be sold by now. Fender USA Highway One Strat . Trans blue . Maple neck . Some wear $399 with case.



I was in there yesterday and didn't see that. I would have bought it


----------



## Distortion

Yes I was looking at it Wed. night and it was gone on Friday when I went back in. If you are interested ask and it might be on hold for someone with no money and destine to be back on the rack. You will get first jump. I got enough myself. Burlington store.


----------



## High/Deaf

The KPA has reduced my trips to the local L&M by quite a bit. I'm probably missing out on a whole bunch of good used deals. But am I really missing out if life goes on without them? If I can jam and gig with no apparent lack of gear?

Yes! Yes, I am!


----------



## Bigsby1967

High/Deaf said:


> The KPA has reduced my trips to the local L&M by quite a bit. I'm probably missing out on a whole bunch of good used deals. But am I really missing out if life goes on without them? If I can jam and gig with no apparent lack of gear?
> 
> Yes! Yes, I am!


----------



## vadsy

I saw this today while grabbing a pedal. I love the look of these amps but 2x12 just isn't worth it for me these days. Price seems pretty reasonable


----------



## tomee2

You made me spend lunch time on the web looking at the in store specials.
Kingston. Les Paul Less Pluss 2015 for $1400.
Thunder Bay. 1970s YGM3 $499. 

On line store has 150 Celestion g12t75s for $75 each.


----------



## 59burst

That three pickup Les Paul custom looks swwwweeeeeeet! What store is that? Do you remember he asking price?

The Top Hat Club Royale is an amazing amp. I had a 1x12 that was maybe the best amp I’ve ever played. Sold it to a buddy and he won’t sell it back.


----------



## vadsy

59burst said:


> That three pickup Les Paul custom looks swwwweeeeeeet! What store is that? Do you remember he asking price?
> 
> The Top Hat Club Royale is an amazing amp. I had a 1x12 that was maybe the best amp I’ve ever played. Sold it to a buddy and he won’t sell it back.


That picture was from 2017. I believe it was Gibson month and the southside Edmonton store quadrupled stock for a short time. another picture I have seems to suggest 3500 being on the tag


----------



## 59burst

Great price! Sure it’s long gone by now, my bank account this survives to see another day. 

Thanks for the cool thread!


----------



## vadsy

while looking through pictures for the LP Custom price I found another couple of cool guitars. the SG had some nitro burn or whatever from a neck hanger, turned the white pink. it was a decent price and cool looking but the neck wasn't all that friendly. The Les Paul was a Slash(?) model, pretty pricey, it sounded great and had a piezo available at the flick of a switch that could then be blended in. I do mean it when I say I was impressed by the sound. Chunky neck.


----------



## TubeStack

I’ve scored some killer used amps and guitars at L&M for great (sometimes crazy) prices. Usually have to walk in right after it’s been put out on the floor.

Some favourites:

JCM 800 2204 head
JCM 800 4010 combo
Mesa Stiletto Deuce head ($600!)
Am St Tele w/Lollars
Gibson Custom Shop 339
Gibson Dot 335


----------



## vadsy

TubeStack said:


> I’ve scored some killer used amps and guitars at L&M for great (sometimes crazy) prices. Usually have to walk in right after it’s been put out on the floor.
> 
> Some favourites:
> 
> JCM 800 2204 head
> JCM 800 4010 combo
> Mesa Stiletto Deuce head ($600!)
> Am St Tele w/Lollars
> Gibson Custom Shop 339
> Gibson Dot 335


agreed, timing is everything. I've been in and grabbed things while the guy who just traded in is still sitting trying out new guitars that he has a credit towards. so far this thread, for me, has been about the cool stuff I played or saw and put back, the stuff I bought isn't in here and it's a much lengthier list.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Forgot to take a pic as I was too busy playing it but saw this interesting guitar at L&M this evening:










IIRC, under $500. Definitely interesting with the switches enabling you to combine the pickups any which way you wanted to.


----------



## keto

johnnyshaka said:


> Forgot to take a pic as I was too busy playing it but saw this interesting guitar at L&M this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, under $500. Definitely interesting with the switches enabling you to combine the pickups any which way you wanted to.


Those were a few years ago, I remember being very intrigued. I have a Yamaha Bass now that is great.


----------



## JethroTech

@johnnyshaka I've played that one too  Great guitar for just under $500. I think it comes with a hard case too. It's a Yamaha SA503 Troy Van Leeuwen (Queens of the Stone Age).


----------



## johnnyshaka

JethroTech said:


> @johnnyshaka I've played that one too  Great guitar for just under $500. I think it comes with a hard case too. It's a Yamaha SA503 Troy Van Leeuwen (Queens of the Stone Age).


I did my research last night and if not for a visit to the Oilers Locker Room event this morning for a few new hockey sticks I might be playing that guitar in my living room right now!


----------



## vadsy

L&M south had an influx of stuff recently, this one looked fun to try out


----------



## blam

vadsy said:


> agreed, timing is everything. I've been in and grabbed things while the guy who just traded in is still sitting trying out new guitars that he has a credit towards. so far this thread, for me, has been about the cool stuff I played or saw and put back, the stuff I bought isn't in here and it's a much lengthier list.


are trade ins even worth it? whats the trade in value vs cash value?


----------



## 5732

blam said:


> are trade ins even worth it? whats the trade in value vs cash value?


I've had good luck trading in...generally they trade in at ~80% of what they will list it for used. I bought a YCV50 once used for $400 from L&M and traded in for $400 towards another purchase 2 years later. If you don't like the hassle of trying to sell something, it is a nice option.


----------



## vadsy

blam said:


> are trade ins even worth it? whats the trade in value vs cash value?


I don’t know but I doubt it’s worth it. I wouldn’t do it myself but those that do..., I thank you.


----------



## blam

im typically never in a rush to dump used gear so i dont take low balls and get close to what i am looking get. used gear is usually break even or gain for me.


----------



## vadsy

blam said:


> im typically never in a rush to dump used gear so i dont take low balls and get close to what i am looking get. used gear is usually break even or gain for me.


I try for the same


----------



## High/Deaf

blam said:


> are trade ins even worth it? whats the trade in value vs cash value?


Sometimes. Sometimes not. But it is your choice to take the offer, negotiate or walk away. 

On a few occasions, I've made out like a bandit. On a few occasions, the store has. I can live with that - they have to pay their bills, too.


----------



## keto

blam said:


> are trade ins even worth it? whats the trade in value vs cash value?


Depends. I'll list gear here & kijijii sometimes, but for a quick cashout I'll sacrifice a few bucks to satisfy GAS.


----------



## Roryfan

blam said:


> are trade ins even worth it? whats the trade in value vs cash value?


IIRC if you are trading towards a new item that is more expensive vs. the item you are trading in you get 80% of what your item will be sold at. If you are downgrading, trading towards used or cashing out, you get 70%. Some of the negotiation/wrangling likely occurs at the “determining what price your item will hit the floor at” stage of the transaction.

You also save the tax on the trade-in credit, which can be a significant amount for those of us that live in not-Alberta.


----------



## Wardo

Played a D35E Retro at L&M Bloor a few days ago; they wanted 3300 for it used. Sounded nice and I thought about making an offer but do I need another Martin. Hopefully the notion will pass and I’ll be on to some other frivolous endeavour like the used D28 and D35 at the 12Fret.


----------



## vadsy

It played ok, didn't sound overly terrible but looked kinda cool


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> It played ok, didn't sound overly terrible but looked kinda cool


I've never seen one of those before, kinda cool. But I'm a sucker for anything with a zero fret....... how much was it?


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> I've never seen one of those before, kinda cool. But I'm a sucker for anything with a zero fret....... how much was it?


the zero fret was kinda cool. 325 or 375 Canadian dollars, forgot exact


----------



## Distortion

Roryfan said:


> IIRC if you are trading towards a new item that is more expensive vs. the item you are trading in you get 80% of what your item will be sold at. If you are downgrading, trading towards used or cashing out, you get 70%. Some of the negotiation/wrangling likely occurs at the “determining what price your item will hit the floor at” stage of the transaction.
> 
> You also save the tax on the trade-in credit, which can be a significant amount for those of us that live in not-Alberta.


You ever notice they kind of look up your file and see what you paid for the item at a earlier date. That has a bit to do with what you are allowed for trade value also.

Anyhow picked up a Wampler Pantheon pedal yesterday. They are $240 at Cosmo. They have only been on the market under a year. $100 plus tax. No marks but it does have a little speaker snap when activated. Got to sort it out or it might be going back.https://www.bonedo.de/fileadmin/_processed_/b/f/csm_Wampler_Pantheon_Overdrive_007FIN_1e8980dd7e.jpg


----------



## JethroTech

This might be the best $150 I have ever spent. It came from the used bin at South Edmonton L&M. Its a Yamaha THR-5. The riffs just fall out of it. It’s the size of a loaf of bread, the effects and amp models sound pretty good to my ears, it has a built-in tuner, headphone jack, and it looks kind of cool. 

This little guy just kind of B-slapped me upside the head and said, “Stop being such an amp snob.”


----------



## Rozz

JethroTech said:


> View attachment 262774
> 
> 
> This little guy just kind of B-slapped me upside the head and said, “Stop being such an amp snob.”


Looks like it could double as a space heater. ;-)


----------



## RockinProf

Any one have experience haggling on used gear at an L&M? There’s a Deluxe Reverb that could be fun at a local one that’s priced pretty high. I’m really bad at haggling, so experience is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## sambonee

Their business model on used is a formula. It’s based on the amortization experienced by each product through being rented. 

Best way is to ask for a search of used stuff Nation wide. You have to wait for one to pop up. 

Their led 4 light strip is $1600 new. It’s rarely gets down to $450. When it does, you can get new awesome lights, and then sell them
For $600 on Kijiji. I know.


----------



## Guest

Distortion said:


> You ever notice they kind of look up your file and see what you paid for the item at a earlier date.
> That has a bit to do with what you are allowed for trade value also.


I'm glad L&M didn't have this policy in the mid 80's when I traded in a Traynor YGL3 that I bought used from them for $125.
I received $180 trade-in value a year later. lol


----------



## troyhead

laristotle said:


> I'm glad L&M didn't have this policy in the mid 80's when I traded in a Traynor YGL3 that I bought used from them for $125.
> I received $180 trade-in value a year later. lol


Can still work at another store though. Done that before.


----------



## Distortion

troyhead said:


> Can still work at another store though. Done that before.


Clerk was lazy. The account is Canada wide and if you bought it off them they no what you paid.


----------



## Larry

Wardo said:


> Played a D35E Retro at L&M Bloor a few days ago; they wanted 3300 for it used. Sounded nice and I thought about making an offer but do I need another Martin. Hopefully the notion will pass and I’ll be on to some other frivolous endeavour like the used D28 and D35 at the 12Fret.


Nothing that nice walks into my local L&M.


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> Hopefully the notion will pass and I’ll be on to some other frivolous endeavour like the used D28 and D35 at the 12Fret.


Probably just as well that the notion passed. Try not to be too frivolous at the 12th Fret...for you own good. (j/k)


----------



## Wardo

Larry said:


> Nothing that nice walks into my local L&M.


I went back and played it for a long time. It has some issues - some frets twangin out even though relief was correct and action about standard height for a Martin so not that great of a guitar but the pickup sounded good.


----------



## troyhead

Distortion said:


> Clerk was lazy. The account is Canada wide and if you bought it off them they no what you paid.


I meant buy cheap at L&M and then sell back to a non-L&M store for more.


----------



## cboutilier

vadsy said:


> A Fender Two Tone, basically a Blues Jr in a larger cab and an additional 10" speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was in a pile of pedals. Someone traded in 20 boutique fuzz over the weekend, and this one caught my eye cuz the graphics are dope and the craftsmanship is excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have stuff to add?


I want that amp!


----------



## JethroTech

cboutilier said:


> I want that amp!


It was still there as of yesterday


----------



## vadsy

JethroTech said:


> It was still there as of yesterday


beat me to it, still there


----------



## vadsy

haven't stopped in for some time now but had a chance today. kinda cool to see a Swart but really surprised about the condition, this thing has been gigged and packed around. either way, great amp.


----------



## vadsy

some awesome amps for sale lately

I've actually not seen a Maz8 in person even though I've had several DrZ amps in my possession, head is larger than I thought. 



















not familiar with Mesa but this seems like a lot of amp for $1K


----------



## Dorian2

Wonder if this is some of the stuff Edmonton can start to expect soon. They're opening up a larger store in the Northeast. It was mentioned it was going to be the distribution point of part or all of Alberta. Not sure so don't quote me.


----------



## vadsy

In the NE? like a whole new store?


----------



## hatspin

This thread is making me wish Montreal had some decent guitar stores.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JethroTech

vadsy said:


> In the NE? like a whole new store?


You bet. I think they’re renovating an old(er) grocery store on 118th Ave, but someone correct me if I’m wrong. The Axe location will move in there and expand. The South LM Store is the ruler of all rulers when it comes to reasonably priced used gear.


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> In the NE? like a whole new store?


They were talking about the old Coliseum Safeway location on 118th. Talking to the staff a while ago. Here's an older Reddit I just found.

Highlands 118avr Old Safeway re-development. : Edmonton

EDIT: posted at about the same time @JethroTech


----------



## Budda

hatspin said:


> This thread is making me wish Montreal had some decent guitar stores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It does, last I heard.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Dorian2 said:


> They were talking about the old Coliseum Safeway location on 118th. Talking to the staff a while ago. Here's an older Reddit I just found.
> 
> Highlands 118avr Old Safeway re-development. : Edmonton
> 
> EDIT: posted at about the same time @JethroTech


Or maybe they are turning the old Coliseum/Rexall/Skyreach arena into an L&M...check that, THE L&M of all L&Ms?! 

For what it's worth, I had heard the same story from one of the sales staff at the old Axe location a while back.


----------



## vadsy

Crazy that it’s another store on this side of the city, west don’t have much while the east has multiples options


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> some awesome amps for sale lately
> 
> not familiar with Mesa but this seems like a lot of amp for $1K


At $1k, that's about the top for a Mk III. I just don't know if I'd trust a stamped-frame Vox speaker in 100 watt Mk combo. At least not for long.


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> Crazy that it’s another store on this side of the city, west don’t have much while the east has multiples options


That’s cause they know you live on the east side and they’re tempting you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillyak

I would have thought Edmonton was saturated already. What, 5 L&M locations, Stang, a few smaller stores scattered about. That's a lot!

I popped in to L&M East Calgary the other day. 2016 MiM Candy Apple Red Strat, no dings or anything for $450. Funny how people want 500+ on Kijiji. They also had a PRS McCarty II for $1950 in excellent condition.


----------



## madhermit

vadsy said:


> haven't stopped in for some time now but had a chance today. kinda cool to see a Swart but really surprised about the condition, this thing has been gigged and packed around. either way, great amp.


What L&M was/is this Swart in? And how much was it?


----------



## vadsy

madhermit said:


> What L&M was/is this Swart in? And how much was it?


South side Edmonton. 1700 I believe


----------



## tomee2

hatspin said:


> This thread is making me wish Montreal had some decent guitar stores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Best deal I ever saw online was a year ago at the Montreal L&M. New but damaged Les Paul Standard sunburst for $1300. Pickup ring was cracked, pickup sat crooked, tiny scratch near tbe bridge. Probably shipping damage. It was on their website for maybe 2 days.


----------



## MarkM

The Axe in Edmonton shut its doors?


----------



## JethroTech

MarkM said:


> The Axe in Edmonton shut its doors?


It became a Long & McQuade about a year ago I think.


----------



## sillyak

MarkM said:


> The Axe in Edmonton shut its doors?


L&M bought Axe. One in Calgary closed one in Edmonton became a L&M IIRC


----------



## MarkM

There really is not many independent shops operating !

Too bad , I bought quite a bit at Axe in the early 90's when we lived in Edmonchuck.


----------



## vadsy

I didn’t mind Axe but rarely did business with them. Just taste in product didn’t match up. They did have some different amps that the other guys didn’t carry. I always liked certain Peavey models so those were nice to try out in person.


----------



## Dorian2

The nice thing about the old Edmonton Axe location is that L&M kept a number of the old Employees there after the switch. I've been a regular there since the late 80's because I'm a North End hood.


----------



## Farmboyjo

Dorian2 said:


> The nice thing about the old Edmonton Axe location is that L&M kept a number of the old Employees there after the switch. I've been a regular there since the late 80's because I'm a North End hood.


Back in early ‘93 I got a barely used Ernie Ball EVH model at Axe for $1200, when those were going for $1800 new at the authorized dealer. One of the better days of my life up to that point. 

It hasn’t really been said here, but I understand the Axe location will close down when they open the new store on 118th. They’re just moving - not adding another store. 

I was in Winnipeg last week at their newest L&M on Pembina. If 118th is anything like that, it’ll be huge. May have to alter my regular drive home a bit...


----------



## vadsy

Farmboyjo said:


> L&M on Pembina.


I just looked it up, wow, huge. If Edmonton gets something that big, will more than the old Axe location be shut down?


----------



## SG-Rocker

vadsy said:


> I just looked it up, wow, huge. If Edmonton gets something that big, will more than the old Axe location be shut down?


The word I heard is that the new mega store will replace the Axe and downtown location while serving as the western Canada warehouse.

Whyte, Northeast and in particular South all hold their own sales-wise.


What's funny is that L&M has chosen to keep the Axe Music website alive.


----------



## Dorian2

SG-Rocker said:


> The word I heard is that the new mega store will replace the Axe and downtown location while serving as the western Canada warehouse.
> 
> Whyte, Northeast and in particular South all hold their own sales-wise.
> 
> 
> What's funny is that L&M has chosen to keep the Axe Music website alive.


I think you're correct with the Western Canada distribution. I'm pretty sure that's what one of the guys there told me back in the Spring time. They still have the old Axe sign up as well. Along with the art work on the building. It's part of the landscape there and they did very well to keep it as is.


----------



## JethroTech

I just left the south store. Here’s a great example of what makes this location awesome for used gear. A used Gibson USA Melody Maker Flying V, white, just $175. Someone should grab that. Would be fun to hot rod.


----------



## SG-Rocker

JethroTech said:


> I just left the south store. Here’s a great example of what makes this location awesome for used gear. A used Gibson USA Melody Maker Flying V, white, just $175. Someone should grab that. Would be fun or hot rod.


Hmmm... I work just 15 minutes away.


----------



## sillyak

JethroTech said:


> I just left the south store. Here’s a great example of what makes this location awesome for used gear. A used Gibson USA Melody Maker Flying V, white, just $175. Someone should grab that. Would be fun or hot rod.


 I'm on my way in. I may just need that lol


----------



## SG-Rocker

Given today's outrage culture, I'm surprised noone has spotted this lil gem...









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

I don't think people are as outraged as you want them to be


----------



## sillyak

JethroTech said:


> I just left the south store. Here’s a great example of what makes this location awesome for used gear. A used Gibson USA Melody Maker Flying V, white, just $175. Someone should grab that. Would be fun to hot rod.


This is now mine. Two NGDs in 3 days. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Chitmo

Darkback R7.... I took it home with me


----------



## vadsy

Chitmo said:


> Darkback R7.... I took it home with me
> 
> View attachment 270212


thats pretty cool, I had my hands on one of those way back but the deal fell through. show us the back


----------



## Chitmo

vadsy said:


> thats pretty cool, I had my hands on one of those way back but the deal fell through. show us the back


----------



## King Loudness

JethroTech said:


> I just left the south store. Here’s a great example of what makes this location awesome for used gear. A used Gibson USA Melody Maker Flying V, white, just $175. Someone should grab that. Would be fun to hot rod.


Damn, I’d have bought that if I’d known and it was local. Congrats @sillyak!

W.


----------



## sillyak

JethroTech said:


> I just left the south store. Here’s a great example of what makes this location awesome for used gear. A used Gibson USA Melody Maker Flying V, white, just $175. Someone should grab that. Would be fun to hot rod.



NGD











Still can't believe this thing was only $175. Apparently it was only on the floor a few hours. It's got play wear on the pickguard, a ding here and there, worst is a bunch of little dings concentrated in one spot on the back of the neck (must have been rattling on something during a drive), but none of that bothers me much. On this thing it kind of just adds to the vibe. No cracks or major damage, set up is just fine and it plays great. Light as a feather. I thought it would be bright with the thin maple body but it's darker than I expected. Can't wait till wife and child leave so I can really crank it.

It didn't come with a bag, but as fate would have it my brother in law has a spare Gibson MM V gig bag just sitting in his closet without a guitar. He said he would give it to me.

L&M South Edmonton is wicked.


----------



## RBlakeney

Chitmo said:


> Darkback R7.... I took it home with me
> 
> View attachment 270212


Dislike.


----------



## JethroTech

sillyak said:


> NGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't believe this thing was only $175. Apparently it was only on the floor a few hours. It's got play wear on the pickguard, a ding here and there, worst is a bunch of little dings concentrated in one spot on the back of the neck (must have been rattling on something during a drive), but none of that bothers me much. On this thing it kind of just adds to the vibe. No cracks or major damage, set up is just fine and it plays great. Light as a feather. I thought it would be bright with the thin maple body but it's darker than I expected. Can't wait till wife and child leave so I can really crank it.
> 
> It didn't come with a bag, but as fate would have it my brother in law has a spare Gibson MM V gig bag just sitting in his closet without a guitar. He said he would give it to me.
> 
> L&M South Edmonton is wicked.


Congrats. I had to exercise championship level restraint to walk away from it. That was a great deal for a cool little guitar.


----------



## hatspin

tomee2 said:


> Best deal I ever saw online was a year ago at the Montreal L&M. New but damaged Les Paul Standard sunburst for $1300. Pickup ring was cracked, pickup sat crooked, tiny scratch near tbe bridge. Probably shipping damage. It was on their website for maybe 2 days.


Really? That's a crazy good deal. The Montreal L&M is pretty small though. And unless I missed it, there's no amp rooms.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Which Edmonton L&M is best for drums? I have a drummer friend in town asking to go for visit.


----------



## DC23

@sillyak Congrats on that killer v. Love L&M’s used section. I’ve found much of my usuals pretty disappointing for enticing gear lately, even with the upcoming attic sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> Which Edmonton L&M is best for drums? I have a drummer friend in town asking to go for visit.


Good question. Long time since The Drum Shop's been around.


----------



## sillyak

This V is awesome. 5.9 lbs, thing is loud unplugged, neck vibrates in your hand like crazy, plays great. I seriously like it better than the American strat I bought on Friday.


----------



## blam

JethroTech said:


> You bet. I think they’re renovating an old(er) grocery store on 118th Ave, but someone correct me if I’m wrong. The Axe location will move in there and expand. The South LM Store is the ruler of all rulers when it comes to reasonably priced used gear.


i never see anything good at the south store, which is kind of my go-to store. having said that, its been a while since i popped in.

for new stuff, i tend to have the best luck at downtown location by chinatown.


----------



## iamthehub

Found this in the used bin at the Brampton store today. $350+tax 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

The flyer is out for the Attic Sale & they list three used TC Electronic Corona Chorus pedals-one of which is a limited edition.
Decent prices though--then when I was out today I stopped by a different location and they had a used Corona Chorus--for $15 less than the best price for the Attic sale.
I was thinking of popping into the Attic sale to see if they still had one -but then other stuff came up and I may not be able to drop in for it.
(Although there is another pedal I may stop by to see if they still have)

So finding one for less than the sale ones was a cool thing, and ultimately, impossible to pass up.
So now I have another pedal--but it's been almost two years since I bought one.

I already have a Chorus I really like that was much cheaper than this one--a Dano Fab Chorus (Also used from L&M), but I want to make a separate bass pedal board so I need to duplicate 4 or 5 pedals--so one down.


----------



## sillyak

Stopped in L&M Calgary south today.

2006 PRS Core McCarty Sunburst. Very good shape, needed a bit of a clean for $1299.


----------



## Budda

sillyak said:


> Stopped in L&M Calgary south today.
> 
> 2006 PRS Core McCarty Sunburst. Very good shape, needed a bit of a clean for $1299.


Im assuming dots at that price?


----------



## sillyak

Budda said:


> Im assuming dots at that price?


Yeah half moons.


----------



## Roryfan

Burlington L&M

2006 Fender USA FSR Tele. Chambered mahogany with OHSC
$750 + HST


----------



## vadsy

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 273136
> View attachment 273138
> 
> Burlington L&M
> 
> 2006 Fender USA FSR Tele. Chambered mahogany with OHSC
> $750 + HST


one of these popped up locally on Kijij, dude wants 1400 for it, price is firm


----------



## vadsy

this caught my eye yesterday

as long as you like fake aging. Duncan 59 in the neck and Tex Mex bridge. neck felt good but frets need a little filing


----------



## reckless toboggan

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 273136
> View attachment 273138
> 
> Burlington L&M
> 
> 2006 Fender USA FSR Tele. Chambered mahogany with OHSC
> $750 + HST


How's it play?


----------



## JethroTech

L&M south Edmonton 1-hour ago. You can never have too many gig bags, right? Right? These were $20 each. Can’t make one yourself for that price


----------



## Distortion

Every now and then they put out the candy for the good old walk in customer. Ya hoooo.


----------



## Pedro-x

_You can never have too many gig bags, right? Right? These were $20 each. Can’t make one yourself for that price_

wanna bet


----------



## Roryfan

reckless toboggan said:


> How's it play?


It was fine. Sold the next day.


----------



## Roryfan

vadsy said:


> one of these popped up locally on Kijij, dude wants 1400 for it, price is firm


Good luck to him. 

I thought about buying it to flip but couldn’t be bothered with all the aggravation to maybe make a couple of hundred bucks (don’t forget that the Horse Shit Tax in ON is 13%). 

My policy has evolved into not buying or accepting a trade on any item that I wouldn’t like being stuck with. That Tele had a slim neck so it was a non-starter for me.

A quick flip also felt greedy on my part, hopefully a young kid or someone on a tight budget that will appreciate having “a real Fender” & play the heck out of it got the guitar.


----------



## zontar

JethroTech said:


> View attachment 276080
> L&M south Edmonton 1-hour ago. You can never have too many gig bags, right? Right? These were $20 each. Can’t make one yourself for that price


If they had a smaller one that fit my Mandobirrd--that would be cool.
But all the ones I've seen are too small or too big.

but yeah--if you wanted one--that's a great price.


----------



## troyhead

Roryfan said:


> My policy has evolved into not buying or accepting a trade on any item that I wouldn’t like being stuck with.


Hmm, that’s my policy too, but then I end up liking “being stuck” with a number of different things.


----------



## High/Deaf

Roryfan said:


> My policy has evolved into not buying or accepting a trade on any item that I wouldn’t like being stuck with. That Tele had a slim neck so it was a non-starter for me.
> 
> A quick flip also felt greedy on my part, hopefully a young kid or someone on a tight budget that will appreciate having “a real Fender” & play the heck out of it got the guitar.


Me too. I stumbled on a Mesa Stilletto head for a crazy low price (like $600 or something) right at the opening bell of one of their sale days. I put my hand on it and thought about it for a minute, realizing I didn't really like, want or need the amp (too powerful and not really my sound). I took my hand off it and some young fella (probably 16 or 17) grabbed it right away and took it to the counter. 

That made me happy. I bet he played the shite outa that amp - a much better use for it than sitting in my basement, not being powered up and probably eventually sold for even money, at best.


----------



## Chitmo

1962 LG1....Took that home too!


----------



## vadsy

I had one of these starting out, loved it. Amp modelling, onboard effects and f-ing tubes. I didn't know a ton about gear but it helped me learn. Not only did it work for my needs, sound decent, it was easily controlled and held its value for a time. I sold it for as much as I bought it for after 4 years of use. Not a terrible deal at 260 or 280 at L&M, mint and with castors. The speaker is swapped out obviously, used to come with a UK V30.


----------



## iamthehub

Saw this today in the Burlington LM...

$799...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yelir

I've been checking out local store deals from the L&M website. Is Edmonton Highlands location the old Axe that was overtaken?

Saw an Ibanez or two that I fancied but will try to avoid gas altogether over the holidays.


----------



## vadsy

Yelir said:


> I've been checking out local store deals from the L&M website. Is Edmonton Highlands location the old Axe that was overtaken?
> 
> Saw an Ibanez or two that I fancied but will try to avoid gas altogether over the holidays.


That would make sense even though the current location is slightly out of the area but the move in a couple of weeks should put them in the new store in Highlands


----------



## marcos

iamthehub said:


> Saw this today in the Burlington LM...
> 
> $799...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deal as i bought mine in march this year new for 999.00.


----------



## Rollin Hand

The Ottawa store has a good deal on a used Squier Contemporary with the Floyd and actives for $315....if you're into that sort of thing, it could be a cool thing. They also have a Tiny Terror for $450.


----------



## vadsy

spotted this afternoon at L&M south Edmonton


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> spotted this afternoon at L&M south Edmonton


I'd say that' a good price. I had one of those "back in the day". Wasn't a bad little amp really. Didja buy it?


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> I'd say that' a good price. I had one of those "back in the day". Wasn't a bad little amp really. Didja buy it?


did not buy it. I've jammed through one and it was cool.


----------



## SG-Rocker

Lincoln said:


> I'd say that' a good price. I had one of those "back in the day". Wasn't a bad little amp really. Didja buy it?


Really simple circuit that's a great platform for learning about and modding tube amps.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## keto

SG-Rocker said:


> Really simple circuit that's a great platform for learning about and modding tube amps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


If you didn’t say it, I would have. Tons of easy to follow online info. If you know how to solder the end of a resistor, you have the skills to mod it.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> That would make sense even though the current location is slightly out of the area but the move in a couple of weeks should put them in the new store in Highlands


Saw a bit on the local news last night that the Highlands store is now open...anybody been in there? Did I miss the "Grand Opening" email?


----------



## johnnyshaka

I've been close to buying one of those Juniors (combo and/or head and cab) more than once as they seem to pop up on Kijiji every once in a while.


----------



## sillyak

vadsy said:


> did not buy it. I've jammed through one and it was cool.


Think it's still there?


----------



## vadsy

sillyak said:


> Think it's still there?


dunno. I won’t be by today. You could call, they’re friendly folk


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Saw a bit on the local news last night that the Highlands store is now open...anybody been in there? Did I miss the "Grand Opening" email?


Last Friday, I told myself I would take some time on Monday and go for the opening but I completely forgot and ended up on the south side for some reason. I’ll stop in tomorrow


----------



## mhammer

The Valve Junior, much like the Fender Champion 600, makes a great platform for learning how to mod tube amps. Plenty of info around on easy mods to try.


----------



## JethroTech

sillyak said:


> Think it's still there?


I was in there a few hours ago and did not see it. Like Vadsy said, give them a call. They're good people.


----------



## jb welder

SG-Rocker said:


> Really simple circuit that's a great platform for learning about and modding tube amps.


Love the new avatar, hope you at least have some kind of bib for when you're soldering.


----------



## Swervin55

vadsy said:


> Last Friday, I told myself I would take some time on Monday and go for the opening but I completely forgot and ended up on the south side for some reason. I’ll stop in tomorrow


What's it like to never work?


----------



## vadsy

Swervin55 said:


> What's it like to never work?


It’s unbelievable with exception of the stress I have about making it to the gym, visiting L&M and ordering food through Skip the Dishes


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> It’s unbelievable with exception of the stress I have about making it to the gym, visiting L&M and ordering food through Skip the Dishes


Freakin guy won't even make his own avocado on toast.


----------



## JeremyP

mhammer said:


> The Valve Junior, much like the Fender Champion 600, makes a great platform for learning how to mod tube amps. Plenty of info around on easy mods to try.


Absolutely , and for a few bucks you can turn it into a stand alone reverb unit! I have one sitting waiting for my motivation to kick in as we speak


----------



## Distortion

dropped into L&M last night 2 boxes of Mesa amp covers. $5 each no returns. Traynor now has a nice padded with pocket Mesa cover. Of coarse the Mesa logo goes against the wall.


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Saw a bit on the local news last night that the Highlands store is now open...anybody been in there? Did I miss the "Grand Opening" email?


stopped in yesterday and its still getting set up. the used bin was sadly empty. A couple trades still on site, some shelves still empty and the usual suspects hanging on the walls, nothing that caught my eye. They did have some bagpipes ready for sale, if anyones interested. It is a large space that needs a little more product, some character and in time should be alright.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> stopped in yesterday and its still getting set up. the used bin was sadly empty. A couple trades still on site, some shelves still empty and the usual suspects hanging on the walls, nothing that caught my eye. They did have some bagpipes ready for sale, if anyones interested. It is a large space that needs a little more product, some character and in time should be alright.


Thanks, good to know. I suspect they'll have an "official" grand opening once they get things finished up so I'll likely wait until that happens before I head over there.

Any idea if the old Axe Music location is closed now? I would assume so but one never knows...


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Thanks, good to know. I suspect they'll have an "official" grand opening once they get things finished up so I'll likely wait until that happens before I head over there.
> 
> Any idea if the old Axe Music location is closed now? I would assume so but one never knows...


yea, that makes sense. don't know about Axe


----------



## vadsy

kinda cool. I gotta look up what those pickups are, three Tele bridge pickups? sure looks like it


----------



## johnnyshaka

There was a Blues Jr. III for $300 at the south side store last night. Not too shabby.


----------



## Verne

I found a Way Huge Supa puss in excellent condition for $150 not too long ago. Still haven't figured the pedal out, but it was too cool to pass up.


----------



## Distortion

Verne said:


> I found a Way Huge Supa puss in excellent condition for $150 not too long ago. Still haven't figured the pedal out, but it was too cool to pass up.


I walked away from one for $100 at L&M last week. Edit it was a Aqua Puss for $100. I will hold out for the Aqua Puss small.


----------



## jimsz

I know that the L&M near me often doesn't like taking in used stuff and they appear to have a limited supply, buy you guys seem to be finding great stuff quite often at your stores. Maybe I just need to make a whole lot more visits.


----------



## vadsy

if anyone is interested, the Trinity plus a few extras are sitting at L&M south


----------



## player99

vadsy said:


> if anyone is interested, the Trinity plus a few extras are sitting at L&M south


How much for the Strymon crap?


----------



## vadsy

player99 said:


> How much for the Strymon crap?


for you, 500$ a piece


----------



## player99

vadsy said:


> for you, 500$ a piece


Your Christmas Grinch is poking out a like a turtle head.


----------



## vadsy

player99 said:


> Your Christmas Grinch is poking out a like a turtle head.


I’d say it’s probably more evident than that


----------



## Roryfan

Burlington L&M had an Orange 112 cab for $249.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I got maracas at Kanata for $2...!


----------



## SG-Rocker

Hey @vadsy, you check out the new new L&M in north east Edmonton yet?

I'd place it on par with your typical Guitar Center layout.


----------



## vadsy

SG-Rocker said:


> Hey @vadsy, you check out the new new L&M in north east Edmonton yet?
> 
> I'd place it on par with your typical Guitar Center layout.


I did check it out but it was sorta empty when I was there. bought a Boss power supply for a friend and they had to get it out of the back, shelf was empty. I haven't been in a guitar centre in a while so I can;t comment on that. It's big and in time should fill up although I wonder about how the area it is in will be reflected, so far a lot of the stuff seems to be behind locked glass


----------



## JethroTech

Lots of cool things at L&M south Edmonton today including a MIM Fender vintage player Strat in Aztec Gold for $480 and a Boss Tremolo pedal for $40, Go get ‘em. Oh, there was also a white Vox AC30 for $850.Sorry, no pic of that one. I was starting to feel like a tourist.


----------



## colchar

jimsz said:


> I know that the L&M near me often doesn't like taking in used stuff and they appear to have a limited supply, buy you guys seem to be finding great stuff quite often at your stores. Maybe I just need to make a whole lot more visits.



Have your store search their national inventory for things you want. I do it at my local store all the time.


----------



## MarkM

JethroTech said:


> View attachment 287176
> View attachment 287174
> Lots of cool things at L&M south Edmonton today including a MIM Fender vintage player Strat in Aztec Gold for $480 and a Boss Tremolo pedal for $40, Go get ‘em. Oh, there was also a white Vox AC30 for $850.Sorry, no pic of that one. I was starting to feel like a tourist.


That's where I bought my Traynor amp, arranged it with a dude named Mark via email, never met a Mark I didn't like?

We have two stores in Saskatoon and they are nothing like that store together. I could have spent a day there.

I lived in that area in the early 90's and spent a lot of time at Axe in the North East and Mother's on Whyte.


----------



## Jimi D

JethroTech said:


> View attachment 287176
> View attachment 287174
> Lots of cool things at L&M south Edmonton today including a MIM Fender vintage player Strat in Aztec Gold for $480 and a Boss Tremolo pedal for $40, Go get ‘em. Oh, there was also a white Vox AC30 for $850.Sorry, no pic of that one. I was starting to feel like a tourist.


Man, I'd be all over that Strat if I still lived out there... I don't need a third Strat, mind you, but Aztec Gold!! it'd look so good beside my Shoreline Gold '65 AVRI...


----------



## player99

Jimi D said:


> Man, I'd be all over that Strat if I still lived out there... I don't need a third Strat, mind you, but Aztec Gold!! it'd look so good beside my Shoreline Gold '65 AVRI...


They will ship it to the L & M close to you. It's yours if you want it.


----------



## Jimi D

player99 said:


> They will ship it to the L & M close to you. It's yours if you want it.


I know... but I don't buy anything without playing it first; weight, resonance and "feel" are everything to me... and I can't play it first...

I could buy it and just return it if I don't like it when I pick it up at the store I guess... hmm....


----------



## Distortion

Late to the party but I would buy that tremolo if they would ship to my local store cheap. Bonus if I could get Alberta tax rate but I doubt that is possible.


----------



## zontar

JethroTech said:


> View attachment 287176
> Lots of cool things at L&M south Edmonton today including a MIM Fender vintage player Strat in Aztec Gold for $480 and a Boss Tremolo pedal for $40, Go get ‘em. Oh, there was also a white Vox AC30 for $850.Sorry, no pic of that one. I was starting to feel like a tourist.


If I was looking for a Tremolo pedal I'd be all over that--I'd be checking locally if they could have it shipped here.
(I had headphones shipped because they were on sale & locally they were out of them-I didn't pay any extra)


----------



## Verne

Distortion said:


> Late to the party but I would buy that tremolo if they would ship to my local store cheap. Bonus if I could get Alberta tax rate but I doubt that is possible.


I think with used there is shipping added onto the transfer. If it's a new item, they do it for free. Depending on shipping, it could still be a cost effective trem pedal.


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> I think with used there is shipping added onto the transfer. If it's a new item, they do it for free. Depending on shipping, it could still be a cost effective trem pedal.


Not sure if there is a difference with used & new (The headphones I mentioned were new)
But it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## DC23

If it’s used you will have to pay shipping. I had a guitar shipped recently from ONT to AB and it was about $60 and change in a hard case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion

Tremolo. Well went to L&M $20 to ship but the pedal is on hold. So if it was available which it is not it would be close to $70 . I don't need it that bad. Hope the buyer gets clearance from the wife to spend $40. Got to love that hold policy on used gear.


----------



## player99

Distortion said:


> Tremolo. Well went to L&M $20 to ship but the pedal is on hold. So if it was available which it is not it would be close to $70 . I don't need it that bad. Hope the buyer gets clearance from the wife to spend $40. Got to love that hold policy on used gear.


Probably the staff holding it for someone there until payday.


----------



## sillyak

Who needs to hold a $40 pedal until payday?


----------



## oldjoat

sillyak said:


> Who needs to hold a $40 pedal until payday?


broke musicians


----------



## zontar

DC23 said:


> If it’s used you will have to pay shipping. I had a guitar shipped recently from ONT to AB and it was about $60 and change in a hard case.


Ok--good to know, still good to ask so you know



Distortion said:


> Tremolo. Well went to L&M $20 to ship but the pedal is on hold. So if it was available which it is not it would be close to $70 . I don't need it that bad. Hope the buyer gets clearance from the wife to spend $40. Got to love that hold policy on used gear.


& now you know.
I 've used that hold policy before, but it was for more than $40


----------



## Distortion

sillyak said:


> Who needs to hold a $40 pedal until payday?


 people with a poor paper route.


----------



## JethroTech

Again from L&M South Edmonton. This is an awesome 60s/70s MIJ folk-sized guitar. It’s an Aria 9032 in killer condition and very playable for only $99.


----------



## zontar

I braved the cold & stopped in today, but didn't find anything interesting.


----------



## johnnyshaka

johnnyshaka said:


> Thanks, good to know. I suspect they'll have an "official" grand opening once they get things finished up so I'll likely wait until that happens before I head over there.
> 
> Any idea if the old Axe Music location is closed now? I would assume so but one never knows...


I finally got a chance to check out the new Highlands location...WOW! What a beautiful store! Spacious and very well laid out. The pedal display cabinets are very, very sharp looking. Wow.

Sadly, there wasn't anything in the used bins worth talking about, though. But I'll definitely find my way back there again soon.


----------



## High/Deaf

My local L&M has a Rectoverb 112, in good shape, for $500. And a Fender Bassman RI, in only slightly worse shape, for $750. Those are a lot of amp for the money.

Kinda makes me wish I was still in that amp-buying phase of this obsession. But I'm not, although the temptation is surely there.


----------



## 59burst

Wow, that's quite a great price for the Rectoverb - made in USA quality for 5 bills!


----------



## High/Deaf

59burst said:


> Wow, that's quite a great price for the Rectoverb - made in USA quality for 5 bills!


I know. So well made, and still in really good shape. But so fricken heavy, even the 112. Apparently, I haven't _completely_ forgot about it, eh?


----------



## 59burst

High/Deaf said:


> I know. So well made, and still in really good shape. But so fricken heavy, even the 112. Apparently, I haven't _completely_ forgot about it, eh?


I still instinctively react as if I was younger. In my younger days I would have bought that in a snap as weight was irrelevant to me and I had tube half stacks, etc. Now, in my 50s with rotator cuff injuries from sports, weight factors into the equation a lot. Still, if I had a studio or rehearsal hall, a Rectoverb for $500 would be mine! Ha ha, you're thinking about it!


----------



## High/Deaf

59burst said:


> I still instinctively react as if I was younger. In my younger days I would have bought that in a snap as weight was irrelevant to me and I had tube half stacks, etc. Now, in my 50s with rotator cuff injuries from sports, weight factors into the equation a lot. Still, if I had a studio or rehearsal hall, a Rectoverb for $500 would be mine! Ha ha, you're thinking about it!


I was probably thinking even more about that Bassman. I even picked it up, in a pseudo-test run sort of way. But nope, still too heavy (even with the pine cabinet), still too boxy/big to move easily or even put on some stages. But a 410 with a good tweed front end is soooooo tempting. LOL


----------



## 59burst

"pseudo-test run sort of way" 

You have a way with words, bravo!


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> I was probably thinking even more about that Bassman. I even picked it up, in a pseudo-test run sort of way. But nope, still too heavy (even with the pine cabinet), still too boxy/big to move easily or even put on some stages. But a 410 with a good tweed front end is soooooo tempting. LOL


I do pick up an amp to check weight--and a lot of them I just give up on.
But if that's not an issue for you--go for it.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> I do pick up an amp to check weight--and a lot of them I just give up on.
> But if that's not an issue for you--go for it.


You'll notice I didn't even try with the Recto. Been there, done that, got the hernia truss.


----------



## Distortion

Seen a Mesa Lonestar Special 1x12. $999 at the Burlington L&M. Seemed to be a good price.


----------



## Yelir

Music Man JP7 for $1500 at the Edmonton Highlands location.

Had serious gas for a 7 string recently, haven't played any MM guitars but they get pretty stellar reviews.


----------



## torndownunit

59burst said:


> I still instinctively react as if I was younger. In my younger days I would have bought that in a snap as weight was irrelevant to me and I had tube half stacks, etc. Now, in my 50s with rotator cuff injuries from sports, weight factors into the equation a lot. Still, if I had a studio or rehearsal hall, a Rectoverb for $500 would be mine! Ha ha, you're thinking about it!


I'm 43, but on my right side alone I've broken 2 ribs, damaged the rotator cuff, and had knee surgery. So my gear focus has definitely shifted to stuff I can easily carry. As you said though, if I had a studio (and money) I'd love to fill it with the stuff I can't move.


----------



## 59burst

torndownunit said:


> I'm 43, but on my right side alone I've broken 2 ribs, damaged the rotator cuff, and had knee surgery. So my gear focus has definitely shifted to stuff I can easily carry. As you said though, if I had a studio (and money) I'd love to fill it with the stuff I can't move.


we are kindred spirits, we live hard!


----------



## torndownunit

59burst said:


> we are kindred spirits, we live hard!


I'm guessing when I cross the 50 threshold I'll be paying for it even more too hah.


----------



## High/Deaf

Last Friday (a week after their inventory blowout sale), I got to the store around 10:30, walked into their used guitar room and it was full of cases. Electric, acoustic, hard, molded, gigbags - probably 3 dozen cases all over the floor. "What's the story?" "Any case for $20. We just gotta make some space."

The guy before me already had a pair of Gibson Les Paul cases (the nice beige ones) and a molded Jackson superstrat case (he was making sure it would fit a Strat). I went through a found a couple nice acoustic cases - one molded to fit the smaller Yamaha FG series. 

I finally found a Rouge Valley RVB-D300 acoustic bag that looked brand new. It even still had the original price tag of $140. I took it to the counter and the manager, who I know pretty well, asked how that got in there. I didn't know, I told him I wouldn't hold them to their $20 thing, but he said, "Nah, you can have it for $20".

Good deal. But of course, I was miffed that stopping for a $1 coffee made me miss a couple of Gibson cases (I woulda bought one for sure) and a few other scores.


----------



## 59burst

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## dmc69

If someone ever stumbles across an Ovation VXT Hybrid case, I'll trade you a virtual kidney for it.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Last Friday (a week after their inventory blowout sale), I got to the store around 10:30, walked into their used guitar room and it was full of cases. Electric, acoustic, hard, molded, gigbags - probably 3 dozen cases all over the floor. "What's the story?" "Any case for $20. We just gotta make some space."
> 
> The guy before me already had a pair of Gibson Les Paul cases (the nice beige ones) and a molded Jackson superstrat case (he was making sure it would fit a Strat). I went through a found a couple nice acoustic cases - one molded to fit the smaller Yamaha FG series.
> 
> I finally found a Rouge Valley RVB-D300 acoustic bag that looked brand new. It even still had the original price tag of $140. I took it to the counter and the manager, who I know pretty well, asked how that got in there. I didn't know, I told him I wouldn't hold them to their $20 thing, but he said, "Nah, you can have it for $20".
> 
> Good deal. But of course, I was miffed that stopping for a $1 coffee made me miss a couple of Gibson cases (I woulda bought one for sure) and a few other scores.


I'd love to have that happen--except I'd mostly be looking for a case/gigbag for my Mandobird--and odd size & shape, so it has been tricky.


----------



## vadsy

Whomever keeps trading in Ethos effects at L&M sought,,, thank you. You’re a good person.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> trading in Ethos effects


Oh, pics! Pics or it never happened!


----------



## vadsy

today










and in june,,.










all for a fraction of new and without the waitlist. same MO every time, mint with box and all the candy, paperwork and factory packaging.


----------



## reckless toboggan

vadsy said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in june,,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for a fraction of new and without the waitlist. same MO every time, mint with box and all the candy, paperwork and factory packaging.


----------



## High/Deaf

The guy's obviously off-loading pedals to stock up on TP. Disinfect them well before you play your licks through them.


----------



## zontar

I got a couple of used pedals--& cheap.
I also have a NPD thread to start.
Maybe they aren't cool, but they were what I was looking for.


----------



## Roryfan

Hamilton had a gold Epiphone Bonnamassa Firebird 1 for $599.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Found this barely used, well priced yesterday at L&M. About 8 months in service, no visible flaws. Going to give it the 30 day spin and see if this version of modelling will work for me. I have tried several other approaches over the years.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in june,,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for a fraction of new and without the waitlist. same MO every time, mint with box and all the candy, paperwork and factory packaging.


I swear, people have no idea sometimes. Both the Ethos’s are “Dumble” guitar preamp pedals, yes? Great find, well done!


----------



## tdotrob

vadsy said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in june,,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for a fraction of new and without the waitlist. same MO every time, mint with box and all the candy, paperwork and factory packaging.


This actually literally convinced me to stop at L and M on way home yesterday..... nothing...... I’m jealous.


----------



## bzrkrage

Picked this up last week.


----------



## vadsy

great pedal!


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Picked this up last week.
> View attachment 299674


If I'd seen it first--who knows?
(okay I probably wouldn't have bought it--I'm currently not looking for an echo/delay pedal--but still who knows?

Good score though--enjoy!


----------



## vadsy

saw this today., kinda neat


----------



## vadsy

not in the used bin but I thought it was kinda cool to have some of the Slash signatures hanging together


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> saw this today., kinda neat


That totally looks like your style! . Did you try it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

I touched it with Covidt caution but I didn't plug it in. Frets were sharp but the action was good, ...to find out the rest you'll have to risk an outing


----------



## JethroTech

vadsy said:


> saw this today., kinda neat


Ha. Once again I was there either right before you or right after you. I saw that too. Scratched my head for a minute and then walked away. Also, I can see in your pic that the Demeter "pedal board" amp is still there. For $400 I'm tempted to roll the dice.


----------



## vadsy

so was I when I first saw it some time ago. Although I have to say I'm more fascinated by the Rivera attenuators piling up just to the left of my pictures. 

funny thing,., last time I was there I heard your name mentioned by the staff in regards to some tech work,. today again. something along the lines of 'hey, what happened to that item?' 'oh, Jethro bought it' I had to laugh a bit


----------



## JethroTech

vadsy said:


> so was I when I first saw it some time ago. Although I have to say I'm more fascinated by the Rivera attenuators piling up just to the left of my pictures.
> 
> funny thing,., last time I was there I heard your name mentioned by the staff in regards to some tech work,. today again. something along the lines of 'hey, what happened to that item?' 'oh, Jethro bought it' I had to laugh a bit


Haha. That's not a good sign. I should probably stay away from there for a while


----------



## Ricktoberfest

vadsy said:


> I touched it with Covidt caution but I didn't plug it in. Frets were sharp but the action was good, ...to find out the rest you'll have to risk an outing


Not a chance right now. The wife would kill me if I got her sick. She’s already on high alert as she’s considered an “essential service”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan

vadsy said:


> I touched it with Covidt caution but I didn't plug it in. Frets were sharp but the action was good, ...to find out the rest you'll have to risk an outing


I absentmindedly picked up a Daphne Blue (or was it sonic blue, I can never keep them straight) 50's series Strat at L&M the other day and started playing it. It was gorgeous and a real player.

My first though was, "Holy crap! 7.25" neck radii aren't bad at all!"

My second through was, "Holy crap! This thing is probably full of virus and is gonna infect me."

Then my third thought was, "So does that mean I should buy it, or does that mean that I shouldn't buy it?"

It's was a very confusing time.


----------



## vadsy

It is a confusing time. 

when I was in there today the staff were arguing and confused about the new L&M C19 measures,. something about the guitars being brought in for tech work were to be quarantined for 5 days before a tech touches them and then again 5 days after before they are handed back to the customer. The counter staff were obviously upset asking who was going to check the potentially viral guitars in and handle them to the warehouse. Trade-ins were going to be shown only by the customer and not be touched by staff or something like that from here on in


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> It is a confusing time.
> 
> when I was in there today the staff were arguing and confused about the new L&M C19 measures,. something about the guitars being brought in for tech work were to be quarantined for 5 days before a tech touches them and then again 5 days after before they are handed back to the customer. The counter staff were obviously upset asking who was going to check the potentially viral guitars in and handle them to the warehouse. Trade-ins were going to be shown only by the customer and not be touched by staff or something like that from here on in


Yikes. I think I'll go to Costco and load up. lol.


----------



## vadsy

its the end times


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> The counter staff were obviously upset asking who was going to check the potentially viral guitars in and handle them to the warehouse. Trade-ins were going to be shown only by the customer and not be touched by staff or something like that from here on in


Well duh... It's not so hard.


----------



## vadsy

jazz handZ!


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> saw this today., kinda neat


How so, that does not appeal to me at all?


----------



## vadsy

I think it’s kinda cool. The wings and body being separated with space and being different materials. Also, just how they shaped the pieces together. The mini humbuckers and build-in effects. The bridge and whammy bar. The only thing I don’t like is the headstock. Gives the idea that they tried for something different and gave up. I’m not gonna buy it but I can appreciate it


----------



## player99

vadsy said:


> I think it’s kinda cool. The wings and body being separated with space and being different materials. Also, just how they shaped the pieces together. The mini humbuckers and build-in effects. The bridge and whammy bar. The only thing I don’t like is the headstock. Gives the idea that they tried for something different and gave up. I’m not gonna but it but I can appreciate it


Headstocks are tough to design. It has the Vox headstock curve. They did get the strings running straight through the nut without binding.


----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## player99




----------



## zontar

vadsy said:


> saw this today., kinda neat


I'd have to try that out if I saw it in a store.


----------



## Chitmo

Seems to be that they’re more actively updating their website with all this going. Here’s a few highlights I’ve seen!


----------



## vadsy

that little marshall is cute


----------



## Chitmo

vadsy said:


> that little marshall is cute


yeah, I bought that one already.... oops


----------



## Roryfan

Great deal on that Chieftain....until you factor in the thousand dollars for shipping.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## vadsy

that little Orange is cute


----------



## hatspin

That's an amazing deal on the Tiny Terror. Better than a Kijiji price, where I already think they're a great deal.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## markxander

oops i bought the terror. $30 to ship it to me in ON was very reasonable.


----------



## DaddyDog

markxander said:


> oops i bought the terror. $30 to ship it to me in ON was very reasonable.


Nice! Any time I have asked about shipping, it's always been to my local store. They shipped to your home?


----------



## markxander

DaddyDog said:


> Nice! Any time I have asked about shipping, it's always been to my local store. They shipped to your home?


Yeah, Purolator. I asked about shipping it to the store but the guy said it would be the same price just to ship it to my house.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo

Can you tell I’m bored with internet access?


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Chitmo




----------



## bzrkrage

@vokey design , for your new-to-you head


----------



## vokey design

bzrkrage said:


> @vokey design , for your new-to-you head
> View attachment 302794


Thanks for the heads up, but I found one in mint condition on Kijiji last week.


----------



## Roryfan

vokey design said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but I found one in mint condition on Kijiji last week.
> View attachment 302802


I hope you’re driving K. & the kids bonkers by playing the same
G’n’R riff over & over & over...


----------



## vokey design

Roryfan said:


> I hope you’re driving K. & the kids bonkers by playing the same
> G’n’R riff over & over & over...


Just the girls, Nathan was plugged into the matchless playing What he can of TNT over and over and over


----------



## tomee2

Nothing specific... but I’m seeing some used microphones at pretty good prices. Stereo pair of AT4041s for $400 in Halifax...


----------



## dmc69




----------



## zontar

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 305778


Not a look I like, but for that price, it would be worth checking out.


----------



## bzrkrage

Mullet not included.....get your ‘80’s on boyos!


----------



## High/Deaf

Mullets might me making a comeback, post COVID-19.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Mullets might me making a comeback, post COVID-19.


mullets already made the comeback, you were too busy ironing starchy creases into your tan pants to notice


----------



## dmc69




----------



## 59burst

Wow, that's a great price for the Jeff Beck strat!


----------



## DC23

The strat was very tempting for me! However, I’ve resigned myself to the fact that the next strat I get will be an early 2000’s American Deluxe in candy tangerine with rosewood board. Anything else will be settling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69

I had no idea candy tangerine was a desirable colour until I got an american deluxe jazz bass in candy tangerine... I think a few guys at my local l&m drooled over it as i opened the case.


----------



## vadsy

agreed on the tangerine
my first nice guitar, 2002 Deluxe (not the stock pickups)


----------



## DC23

vadsy said:


> agreed on the tangerine
> my first nice guitar, 2002 Deluxe (not the stock pickups)


Ugh that's like a punch to the gut! I should mention a candy tangerine tele is just as high on the list  hahaha. Can I call first dibs if you ever can't stand the sight of it anymore? lol Gorgeous guitar!

I briefly was excited when I saw Fender's autumn blaze metallic, but it's just not close enough.


----------



## vadsy

DC23 said:


> Ugh that's like a punch to the gut! I should mention a candy tangerine tele is just as high on the list  hahaha. Can I call first dibs if you ever can't stand the sight of it anymore? lol Gorgeous guitar!
> 
> I briefly was excited when I saw Fender's autumn blaze metallic, but it's just not close enough.


certainly not my intention to walk around punching guts, I'm more of a slap and demand satisfaction kinda guy.
anyways, thanks it was my first 'fancy' guitar that I sold 4 entry level ones for. and I think I have a list going already but I'll be happy to add you. The fella that sold it to me still wants it back once in a while, he's a member here and another member has asked. The best one was a dude I played for at a show, he mentioned his producer had one just like it and he wanted one to match.


----------



## DC23

Haha that’s awesome! I hope she gets played and it’s nice to see it holds such sentimental value! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavz

DC23 said:


> The strat was very tempting for me! However, I’ve resigned myself to the fact that the next strat I get will be an early 2000’s American Deluxe in candy tangerine with rosewood board. Anything else will be settling!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Candy Cola Strat for me, still haven't found a good one. I need one to match my P-Bass. A tangerine Tele is something pretty though.


----------



## DC23

Gavz said:


> A Candy Cola Strat for me, still haven't found a good one. I need one to match my P-Bass. A tangerine Tele is something pretty though.


A used one came up locally here a few days ago. Very nice color as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69

Small keying error, but had a good chuckle. 

Now, if this was listed on Kijiji, someone might actually be serious.


----------



## Rollin Hand

dmc69 said:


> Small keying error, but had a good chuckle.
> 
> Now, if this was listed on Kijiji, someone might actually be serious.
> 
> View attachment 310930


They know what they've got.


----------



## Yelir

Kemper Rack Version + Remote @ $1999 (Lethbridge)

Would have jumped on this but prefer the toaster/powered model. I'm also trying my luck waiting on a friend to unload his in the near future.


----------



## Hammertone

vadsy said:


> agreed on the tangerine
> my first nice guitar, 2002 Deluxe (not the stock pickups)


Pretty, pretty. I put this one together awhile back for a friend and it now has a VERY happy owner:


----------



## vadsy

It has probably been a couple of months since I set foot in the south side L&M. No pedals today but a very nice Strat and cool 65 Soho. The cab has a Blue and G12H30 in it, nice combo. Would be a shame to break them up though


----------



## bzrkrage

YBA -1 & vert 212 in Stratford ON
https://www.long-mcquade.com/clearance


----------



## vadsy

this is from yesterday, still, some nice looking Teles on the wall


----------



## bzrkrage

Halifax, get on it.


----------



## Okay Player

Did someone on here buy the B-Bender Tele last week out of the Kingston store? If you did, I hate you.


----------



## dmc69

Okay Player said:


> Did someone on here buy the B-Bender Tele last week out of the Kingston store? If you did, I hate you.


Ditto that!


----------



## Okay Player

dmc69 said:


> Ditto that!


It was on the site at 9:30am, when I went to look up the sku to call them at 10:15 it was gone.


----------



## Distortion

Okay Player said:


> Did someone on here buy the B-Bender Tele last week out of the Kingston store? If you did, I hate you.


How much ? American or Mexican


----------



## Okay Player

Distortion said:


> How much ? American or Mexican


American, $1250. Still had the stickers on it. Went up the night before Canada Day. Was gone by 10:15 on July 2.


----------



## bzrkrage

Just sayin!


----------



## sillyak

Okay Player said:


> American, $1250. Still had the stickers on it. Went up the night before Canada Day. Was gone by 10:15 on July 2.


I think Manowar has a lyric about this situation. Something about striking while the iron is hot.


----------



## TimH

My new 63 VOS ES-335 came from the L&M used bin:


----------



## TimH

Forgot the pic


----------



## 59burst

wow, that is sweeeet! I was waffling about sending you a PM about my blond flamey ‘59 ES-335 historic, but it looks like you scored!!!


----------



## sillyak

L&M South Edmonton. Heavy but awesome. Tag says used but it looks as new to me as anything on the new racks.


----------



## Lincoln

sillyak said:


> View attachment 323302
> 
> 
> L&M South Edmonton. Heavy but awesome. Tag says used but it looks as new to me as anything on the new racks.


Is that $999.99?


----------



## sillyak

Yep.


----------



## Lincoln

It's very pretty, but not $999.99 pretty.


----------



## sillyak

Definitely not a screaming deal, but I like it. If it was a screaming deal it would be at my house by now!


----------



## Verne

I found a 2009 White MIM Tele with white pickguard and maple neck. Happened to walk in at the right time. Tele's are not easy to find around here right now for some reason. I know, I've been watching. Sold an amp, bought the Tele. Does that count as the used bin??


----------



## Lincoln

Actually, I was just looking on Reverb. You can get a Squire offset Telecaster for $500 or $600, but not a Fender. They're like $1400 & up for a new one.


----------



## sakana

can be seen on Japanese websites regularly, not rare and probably cheaper from Japan than that price.


sillyak said:


> View attachment 323302
> 
> 
> L&M South Edmonton. Heavy but awesome. Tag says used but it looks as new to me as anything on the new racks.


----------



## JethroTech

Just saw this guy. A Gretsch Electromatic for $299. LM South Edmonton. It might be fun to Hotrod.


----------



## sillyak

I bought this one from L&M South Edmonton today. Mexican blacktop strat from 2011. Came with a generic hard case in good shape. This guitar doesn't have a mark on it, or any fret wear. It's like someone bought it, played it a few hours, and put it in a case for 9 years. Haven't seen any Mexican strats on Kijiji for this price lately, unless they had issues, much less with a hard case.


----------



## Grainslayer

sillyak said:


> I bought this one from L&M South Edmonton today. Mexican blacktop strat from 2011. Came with a generic hard case in good shape. This guitar doesn't have a mark on it, or any fret wear. It's like someone bought it, played it a few hours, and put it in a case for 9 years. Haven't seen any Mexican strats on Kijiji for this price lately, unless they had issues, much less with a hard case.
> 
> View attachment 328027
> View attachment 328027


Hahaha,that’s awesome.


----------



## sillyak

Can't decide if those amp knobs are cool in a quirky sort of way... or hideous.


----------



## CDWaterloo

sillyak said:


> Can't decide if those amp knobs are cool in a quirky sort of way... or hideous.


nice guitar. congrats. I would change the knobs tough.


----------



## sakana

The Muddy Waters tele made by Bacchus that I had in Japan came stock with knobs like that, I like em


----------



## zontar

JethroTech said:


> Just saw this guy. A Gretsch Electromatic for $299. LM South Edmonton. It might be fun to Hotrod.
> View attachment 326729
> View attachment 326728


I'm not really into Gretsch, but that is actually tempting.


----------



## sillyak

Long gone by now!


----------



## Hammertone

sillyak said:


> I bought this one from L&M South Edmonton today. Mexican blacktop strat from 2011.
> View attachment 328027


$$$?


----------



## TimH

anyone got their eye on something in the Attic Sale this weekend?


----------



## BlueRocker

Definitely not. It's all garbage, and I heard everything smells like fish. Your computer will get infected with a virus if you check the listings for the Attic sale. And you'll go blind. Tell all your friends.

I may have my eye on something.


----------



## bw66

BlueRocker said:


> Definitely not. It's all garbage, and I heard everything smells like fish. Your computer will get infected with a virus if you check the listings for the Attic sale. And you'll go blind. Tell all your friends.
> 
> I may have my eye on something.


+1


----------



## Markus 1

bw66 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## zontar

sillyak said:


> Long gone by now!


I'm sure it is--btu then I'm not in Edmonton either.


----------



## zontar

BlueRocker said:


> Definitely not. It's all garbage, and I heard everything smells like fish. Your computer will get infected with a virus if you check the listings for the Attic sale. And you'll go blind. Tell all your friends.
> 
> I may have my eye on something.


Depends where you are I guess.

I'll check it out.


----------



## MetalTele79

Have they had one of these sales before? What kind of pricing are we expecting? Regular Kijiji used prices or feel like you stole it prices?


----------



## DaddyDog

MetalTele79 said:


> Have they had one of these sales before? What kind of pricing are we expecting? Regular Kijiji used prices or feel like you stole it prices?


Every year. Some excellent prices, especially on old rental gear. Some of it 50% off. But this year it's entirely online. Nice to avoid the crowds but I hope their web can handle the traffic.


----------



## bw66

DaddyDog said:


> ... but I hope their web can handle the traffic.


Yup. It's slow at best - page hasn't loaded yet.


----------



## bw66

They are definitely having issues...

I got my Yorkville NX-10C powered PA speaker and I'm pretty sure that I got the Apex phantom power supply, though it showed up on the confirmation page as pick-up in Peterborough and it should be in Oshawa. I spoke to Oshawa on the phone and I think it's sorted, but he said they were definitely having some issues.


----------



## Okay Player

I picked up a good deal on a Waza Craft Metal Zone. Well, I think. It might be beat but it looked good in the picture.


----------



## Distortion

Verne said:


> I found a 2009 White MIM Tele with white pickguard and maple neck. Happened to walk in at the right time. Tele's are not easy to find around here right now for some reason. I know, I've been watching. Sold an amp, bought the Tele. Does that count as the used bin??


BUSTED


----------



## Verne

HAHA, that Tele is goooooooone. I sold to buy. thpppppppppppppt !!!


----------



## BlueRocker

Was hoping this might be a little less. I was there when the guy traded it. Like new.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=gear-hunter&clearanceId=165440


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> Was hoping this might be a little less. I was there when the guy traded it


Should've said to him 'I'll give you $x more than what they offer you for trade'.


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> Should've said to him 'I'll give you $x more than what they offer you for trade'.


I just missed it - he traded this in on a Martin I believe. Even the case was awesome.


----------



## sillyak

BlueRocker said:


> I just missed it - he traded this in on a Martin I believe. Even the case was awesome.
> 
> View attachment 328687



A little pricey for a used AmPro, but if it's mint as hell, you really want it, and you're not the type to flip gear all the time... I say F**K it, buy the thing!

You're never going to worry over a few hundred if you play the thing for 10 years.

If you were Verne I would recommend not buying it lol


----------



## zontar

Nothing I want in my price range--some stuff out of my price range I would love to have.
Well there is a possibility of some stuff tomorrow.

And I always check the used pedals when I am in L&M
One of the reason I have the ones I have.


----------



## sillyak

Who got that 52 AV Korina at Calgary East? I refreshed right at 10 and it was gone already. Wonder what the price even was?


----------



## bw66

Got a Line 6 XD-V70 handheld wireless kit (Peterborough) and a 100' 16x4 audio snake (Oshawa) this morning. One more round to go, but I've got all of the primary items on my list at this point, but I could be tempted with some exceptional pricing on a few items.

Picked up my NX10C powered speaker this morning - so far I am super impressed. It is a very versatile little box and totally scaleable. If I could pick up 3-5 more of these, I could sell off a fair bit of my speaker collection. As it is, this should become my primary gigging PA for solo work - and combined with my small sub, it should work for pretty much anything I do these days.


----------



## sillyak

Red Deer has a Vox AC4TV for $199. Pretty good deal, I've seen it in the store before, it's not beat up or anything.


----------



## Okay Player

I'm curious to know what the Tele at the Kanata store sold for. Sherwood green American Special, for how quick it went I hope it was a really good deal, but with the "sale" prices in the Ottawa area stores, eeesh.


----------



## tdotrob

I got a super overpriced rack drawer from the attic sale that had such a big discount it was only slightly overpriced by the time it was all said and done!! Boom! Retail!!


----------



## BlueRocker

Picked up a second Hughes & Kettner 1x12 (Vintage 30 closed back). Was labeled used on the web site so my hopes weren't high and the price was only reasonable. Was pleasantly surprised when they presented a speaker indistinguishable from New, with a bonus padded cover from coverampcom. Very pleased.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Posted this in the “kijiji” thread as well...
Unrelated to the attic sale, the Orleans (Ottawa) location had a nice 2009 Gibson SG Classic that they were getting ready to put on the floor.

If I didn’t already own one, I would’ve snapped this up at $899...


----------



## sillyak

Hammertone said:


> $$$?


$450 w/ Hard Case


----------



## vadsy

Edmonton South. players grade but the neck was nice. $750


----------



## BlueRocker

Anyone in Saskatchewan looking for a V?


----------



## DaddyDog

I've been following a custom guitar builder on Instagram, and discovered on the weekend that he has guitars at L&M Oshawa, and Pickering. But they're not listed on the L&M web. I've never heard of someone doing that before. Have you?


----------



## bw66

DaddyDog said:


> I've been following a custom guitar builder on Instagram, and discovered on the weekend that he has guitars at L&M Oshawa, and Pickering. But they're not listed on the L&M web. I've never heard of someone doing that before. Have you?


I have heard of builders selling instruments through independent stores in their geographical area, but I've never heard of L&M carrying local product. Kinda cool, though. Who is the builder?


----------



## DaddyDog

bw66 said:


> I have heard of builders selling instruments through independent stores in their geographical area, but I've never heard of L&M carrying local product. Kinda cool, though. Who is the builder?


Old Crow Custom. Best to see on his Insta: Login • Instagram
Steel body tele's.


----------



## vadsy

I didn't know they made this in the Affinity line. for 225 it aint all bad


----------



## fretzel

DaddyDog said:


> I've been following a custom guitar builder on Instagram, and discovered on the weekend that he has guitars at L&M Oshawa, and Pickering. But they're not listed on the L&M web. I've never heard of someone doing that before. Have you?


I've seen some of them. They keep them behind the counter. I asked about them the first time I noticed. I seem to recall that he may work for L&M.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

L&M Orleans (Ottawa)
Dude said it was a mid-seventies cab with brand new tolex and salt-and-pepper grill. I think he said it has Emminence Legends in it. You couldn’t buy the 4 speakers for that price.


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


> L&M Orleans (Ottawa)
> Dude said it was a mid-seventies cab with brand new tolex and salt-and-pepper grill. I think he said it has Emminence Legends in it. You couldn’t buy the 4 speakers for that price.
> 
> View attachment 334169
> 
> 
> View attachment 334170
> 
> 
> View attachment 334171


Damnit! Wish I was in Ottawa. It would even match my Italian made Marshali


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tdotrob said:


> Damnit! Wish I was in Ottawa. It would even match my Italian made Marshali
> 
> View attachment 334176


I’ll go grab it if you pay for shipping...


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


> I’ll go grab it if you pay for shipping...


I appreciate that but once shipping happens it’s no longer the deal I dream of.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tdotrob said:


> I appreciate that but once shipping happens it’s no longer the deal I dream of.


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


>


Zinger right over my head! Not hard to fool me haha


----------



## JethroTech

Headstock break/repair but $1,325 gets you behind the wheel of a LP Traditional in Midnight Blue at L&M South Edmonton. I had to squint to see the repair but it’s there.


----------



## keto

JethroTech said:


> Headstock break/repair but $1,325 gets you behind the wheel of a LP Traditional in Midnight Blue at L&M South Edmonton. I had to squint to see the repair but it’s there.
> View attachment 345454
> 
> View attachment 345455


Seems like a really good deal. Too bad it's blue, me and blue fiddles never bonded.


----------



## BlueRocker

*Gibson 2018 Les Paul Classic - Ebony new $1799 Edmonton*

Gear Hunter | (Special) Gibson 2018 Les Paul Classic - Ebony

*Great Guitars (I have the Pelham Blue version)








*


----------



## sillyak

I have once again fallen prey to L&M South Edmonton's used rack. 2019 American Performer. Although this one doesn't even appear used at all. It was missing it's gig bag though. Can't find a scratch on it. I love the board, the Rosewood is so dark it looks like Ebony. It was $999.


----------



## sillyak

Here is a little bit better photo. Really liking this guitar. I've never been too big on split humbuckers, but this one does a good enough neck tele sound split, then sounds awesome in full humbucker. The bridge sounds like a Tele. Plays really well, better than my old American Standard.


----------



## geetaruke

Picked up an American Professional Strat for $1299.
It was listed as a demo. I had it shipped from the Henderson highway Winnipeg location.
They actually had two for the same price, a 3-tone sunburst SSS and a Sienna burst HSS, both with maple fretboards.
The finish on the 3-tone just looked like a bad finish job. Not a subtle blend. I choose the HSS in Sienna burst and it is 100% clean. All the plastic film was still on it, and there is not a scuff to be found on the guitar.


























Also, just before Christmas I found a Taylor 314ce (pre V Bracing) for $1599 at the Toronto Bloor location that they had listed as a rental. I tried it out, and it wasn’t as blemish free as the Strat, but quite clean in its own right.


----------



## vadsy

the shelves are starting to refill, been somewhat bare and empty during the Covid. very happy to see this


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> the shelves are starting to refill, been somewhat bare and empty during the Covid. very happy to see this


Were they still cleaning up the accident outside? I was there about 1:30


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Were they still cleaning up the accident outside? I was there about 1:30


it just happened before I arrived, over lunch. some folks weren't sure what was going on but I can't believe how fast that guy was going and how lucky it ended up being. I mean, ..he took down a light standard clean off and knocked it 40-50 feed forward, kept going and removed the stop sign. missed and split the two-foot transformer pole and electrical box protected by cement bollards, I mean he literally was within inches of both. hit a 40-50 foot tall tree, clean sheer and threw it into the parking lot, knocked a boulder from its spot, hit several cars in two separate groups with enough force to have them bang around like it was a pinball machine, including that shiny 740i and came to rest inches from the building. heck it was 150 feet of damage and only 300 feet of road to get up to that speed. crazy


----------



## keto

Yeah, cops and cleanup crews were onsite, got there about 1:30. Rob told me the story, one of the guys' cars got hit too. I guess the driver admitted to pills and was said to stink of weed. Must've been doing 100, lucky nobody killed - that said, I wish I would have seen it lol. Context for the out of towners, we had ~3" of fluffy snow and the roads were ice, this was on a side street 50km zone.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Yeah, cops and cleanup crews were onsite, got there about 1:30. Rob told me the story, one of the guys' cars got hit too. I guess the driver admitted to pills and was said to stink of weed. Must've been doing 100, lucky nobody killed - that said, I wish I would have seen it lol. Context for the out of towners, we had ~3" of fluffy snow and the roads were ice, this was on a side street 50km zone.


yea, I was there before the cops. chatting with staff, they mentioned their cars and the dude being possibly impaired. the EMTs already had him so I didn't see the shape he was in but if he hit that power pole it would have been a dead stop, if he hit the bollards he would have rolled or flipped it. any faster he would have been inside that first corner office.


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> yea, I was there before the cops. chatting with staff, they mentioned their cars and the dude being possibly impaired. the EMTs already had him so I didn't see the shape he was in but if he hit that power pole it would have been a dead stop, if he hit the bollards he would have rolled or flipped it. any faster he would have been inside that first corner office.


I didn't see the evidence, but someone said went over one of the boulders and left his driveshaft behind.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> I didn't see the evidence, but someone said went over one of the boulders and left his driveshaft behind.


wouldn't surprise me, boulder was well in the parking lot and he probably pushed overtop of it given he just jumped the curb and was in the raised landscaping bit. tree was sheered clean and laying down right where I usually park.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

vadsy said:


> the shelves are starting to refill, been somewhat bare and empty during the Covid. very happy to see this


How much for the Z Brake-Lite?


----------



## Okay Player

vadsy said:


> the shelves are starting to refill, been somewhat bare and empty during the Covid. very happy to see this


Jesus. My store usually has like 5 pedals total. Your store has at least 5 I'd want to be bringing home.


----------



## vadsy

2manyGuitars said:


> How much for the Z Brake-Lite?


don't remember, give em a call


----------



## vadsy

Okay Player said:


> Jesus. My store usually has like 5 pedals total. Your store has at least 5 I'd want to be bringing home.


the awesome thing is this is how it always is with our L&M south. then Covid and they were empty, no real surprise. now we are looking healthy again, and some of them are gems.

I have literally made a day doing a tour of the stores around the city and south side is always the win in the used bin department


----------



## 2manyGuitars

vadsy said:


> don't remember, give em a call


Sure. Do I start by calling the BC locations first and then work my way east, or go alphabetically by city name?


----------



## vadsy

2manyGuitars said:


> Sure. Do I start by calling the BC locations and work my way east, or go alphabetically by city name?


dude, I'm sorry. I just assume everyone knows me. /s

L&M Edmonton South


----------



## 2manyGuitars

vadsy said:


> dude, I'm sorry. I just assume everyone knows me. /s
> 
> L&M Edmonton South


----------



## vadsy

2manyGuitars said:


>


bang on, like looking in a mirror, slightly bushier mustachio on my side


----------



## Lincoln

I gotta start hanging out at L&M Edmonton South.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> ave literally made a day doing a tour of the stores around the city and south side is always the win in the used bin department


Ya know, I have to make it up to Edmonton one of these days.... only been in Calgary for , what, 11 years!


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Ya know, I have to make it up to Edmonton one of these days.... only been in Calgary for , what, 11 years!


No rush...


But seriously, the music stores are often a reason to visit another city.
It's been a few years since I was last there.

I had considered going up there for the guitar show one year--but then they had Calgary on Saturday & Edmonton Sunday--and it didn't work
The idea was to hit some stores on Saturday & the then the show on Sunday.
We'll see how that works out this year or next.


----------



## JethroTech

vadsy said:


> it just happened before I arrived, over lunch. some folks weren't sure what was going on but I can't believe how fast that guy was going and how lucky it ended up being. I mean, ..he took down a light standard clean off and knocked it 40-50 feed forward, kept going and removed the stop sign. missed and split the two-foot transformer pole and electrical box protected by cement bollards, I mean he literally was within inches of both. hit a 40-50 foot tall tree, clean sheer and threw it into the parking lot, knocked a boulder from its spot, hit several cars in two separate groups with enough force to have them bang around like it was a pinball machine, including that shiny 740i and came to rest inches from the building. heck it was 150 feet of damage and only 300 feet of road to get up to that speed. crazy


Crazy. I was there at 3pm and didn’t notice anything had even happened. Was this in the parking lot? Sounds like I missed a spectacular show.


----------



## MarkM

vadsy said:


> the shelves are starting to refill, been somewhat bare and empty during the Covid. very happy to see this


Edmonton South, that is way better than where I frequent?


----------



## vadsy

JethroTech said:


> Crazy. I was there at 3pm and didn’t notice anything had even happened. Was this in the parking lot? Sounds like I missed a spectacular show.


yea, L&M parking lot. dude heading west on 28th ave from 91st. lost control right after the bus stop and left a messy trail that ended right at the corner of the building closest to 92st across from the empty lot and Costco parking


----------



## keto

JethroTech said:


> Crazy. I was there at 3pm and didn’t notice anything had even happened. Was this in the parking lot? Sounds like I missed a spectacular show.


There was a 35-40’ poplar or something chopped at the base, a light standard by the bus stop was being fixed but was on the ground, I didn’t see all the carnage but he was flying when he lost it.


----------



## markxander

Just found myself picking up an order at Long and McQuade Waterloo, saw one of the electromatic Gretsch hollow bodies (double cut with a bigsby, walnut) for $450. Not my kind of guitar but seemed like a good deal


----------



## keto

Damn, this thing is $479 new. Edmonton west.


----------



## JethroTech

L&M south Edmonton. Fender BG31 acoustic/electric bass in Candy Apple Red for $225 with bag. It looks like it’s in really clean condition.


----------



## Roryfan

Burlington L&M


----------



## Roryfan

Handwired Blackstar Artisan head, a VERY loud 15W. $699 with a cover.


----------



## vadsy

saw this delay pedal, sadly no tap tempo


----------



## Farmboyjo

vadsy said:


> saw this delay pedal, sadly no tap tempo


Already more knobs and switches then I’d know what to do with. Looks cool though, which is what matters in my basement.

How much? That pedal is $600 USD new.


----------



## vadsy

Farmboyjo said:


> How much? That pedal is $600 USD new.


it was 475$


----------



## BlueRocker

This thing was awesome...L&M Halifax


----------



## Budda

Head is a deal, cab not so much. I'd expect those prices to be swapped haha.


----------



## RBlakeney

BlueRocker said:


> This thing was awesome...L&M Halifax
> 
> View attachment 356997
> 
> View attachment 356998


Haha I bought that on the way to work today. I needed something to go on my empty 412


----------



## Budda

RBlakeney said:


> Haha I bought that on the way to work today. I needed something to go on my empty 412


Wise.


----------



## BlueRocker

RBlakeney said:


> Haha I bought that on the way to work today. I needed something to go on my empty 412


Nice! That amp has serious balls. I was there at 10:00 am when they opened - if I hadn't been drooling over this I might have bought it.


----------



## RBlakeney

BlueRocker said:


> Nice! That amp has serious balls. I was there at 10:00 am when they opened - if I hadn't been drooling over this I might have bought it.
> 
> View attachment 357035


One of them was a better deal than the others. I figured why stop at 12 amps when you can get a 100watt amp that you won’t use! Haha


----------



## vadsy

these always look classy af. never been sure on pricing but they seem boutiquey, this one is 1500$


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> these always look classy af. never been sure on pricing but they seem boutiquey, this one is 1500$


If for the pair, that's really a deep steal, I think.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> If for the pair, that's really a deep steal, I think.


frig. I should have lifted the head and checked for a separate tag but I try not to touch too much these days.


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


> these always look classy af. never been sure on pricing but they seem boutiquey, this one is 1500$





keto said:


> If for the pair, that's really a deep steal, I think.


Heads $2399US, depending what's in The cab, $999-1299US (new price)


----------



## 59burst

That's a killer deal for the Top Hat if the price is head and cab!


----------



## JethroTech

I was eyeballing the Top Hat too when I was in there yesterday. I just messaged the store and it’s $1,500 for the head and $500 for the cab. I don’t know enough about them to know whether that’s a good deal or not. Looks cool.


----------



## Scott McCrea

L&M is great for used gear!!!


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42

Picked up a used Epi SG Pro for $250 couple of weeks ago. Stopped by for strings, asked if they had anything interesting used come in and they brought this to the door (curb side only here). Black TUSQ nut and perfectly set up. Not a mark on it, plastic was still on the pickguard and the rear pot cover.


----------



## Strat-O-Mechanical

This is a fun thread! I grabbed this 2011 USA EVH Wolfgang from the London North L&M back in October. They got it as part of a guitar collection and had it priced at $1,600. Like everyone else at the time VH passed away, I was looking for a Floyd Rose equipped guitar. I haggled them down to $1,600 tax included and bought it on the spot. Haven’t seen one sell for under $3,000 since. I figured I would flip the guitar, but I actually enjoy playing it quite a bit.



http://imgur.com/a/2Sy5jhT


----------



## vadsy

cool used Tele. custom of some sort. nice contours to the body and appears to be weight relieved to some degree but still heavy


























Some pedals


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I bought this J-45 standard from l&m a couple of years ago. I asked if they had one in their system, and they had one that had been a rental in the ‘Peg ( I think ). I paid to bring it here, strummed it a couple of times, and walked out with it. $1500.00 all in. The sales person said “wow that is a good deal”.

it had some pick swirls that I could buff out. Killer guitar that I just love.


----------



## vadsy

I thought these were cool looking, tried one but didn't like the sound. 50% off






Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Rollin Hand

Strat-O-Mechanical said:


> This is a fun thread! I grabbed this 2011 USA EVH Wolfgang from the London North L&M back in October. They got it as part of a guitar collection and had it priced at $1,600. Like everyone else at the time VH passed away, I was looking for a Floyd Rose equipped guitar. I haggled them down to $1,600 tax included and bought it on the spot. Haven’t seen one sell for under $3,000 since. I figured I would flip the guitar, but I actually enjoy playing it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/2Sy5jhT


Sweet Jeebus, I would have been all over that. ALL over that.


----------



## Strat-O-Mechanical

Rollin Hand said:


> Sweet Jeebus, I would have been all over that. ALL over that.


And rightly so - the neck on this thing is killer, the controls on the guitar are very usable despite how aggressive it sounds wide open and it’s pretty lightweight. Great guitar overall.


----------



## vadsy

I was looking for pictures for another thread and came across this,. it was a little while ago but it was in the used bin and it was pretty cool


----------



## King Loudness

vadsy said:


> I was looking for pictures for another thread and came across this,. it was a little while ago but it was in the used bin and it was pretty cool


Damn! How long ago was this for sale?

W.


----------



## vadsy

King Loudness said:


> Damn! How long ago was this for sale?
> 
> W.


summer of 2016. it has been a while. 

I was looking for a picture of a fire table I built to post in another thread and came across this instead. not current by any means, this was still one of the cooler items I've come across at L&M. I also can't find a picture of a sweet Bogner Barcelona single 12 combo I passed on and regret to this day


----------



## Permanent Waves

I never go to L&M without looking through the used bin. I once picked up a set of brand new Zildjian 14" Quick Beat Hi-Hats for $175 that looked like they had accidentally been dropped from the top shelf where they retail for $385 (maybe they were used in a clinic?). Almost thought they would accuse me of tampering with the tags at the counter, but no.  
Great for pedals too - picked up a "used" Dunlop 535Q for $99. I'm assuming these are returns or rentals.


----------



## vadsy

Permanent Waves said:


> I'm assuming these are returns or rentals.


and trade-ins


----------



## JethroTech

Saw this one today at L&M south Edmonton. 1995 G&L Legacy. Great guitars and for $950, a pretty good deal.


----------



## BlueRocker

Halifax store found in Gearhunter

Gear Hunter | Godin Guitars LG P90


----------



## vadsy

BlueRocker said:


> Halifax store found in Gearhunter
> 
> Gear Hunter | Godin Guitars LG P90
> 
> View attachment 368432


this looks like an early one, with the actual SD pickups. decent price


----------



## BlueRocker

I checked it out this morning. A bit of wear on the fingerboard but overall good shape. If I didn't have two P90 guitars I would have picked it up.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

these used to be a lot more common on the used market, I paid $200 for a black one at some point. also had the red and couldn't sell it for $400. hit and miss with these Godins


----------



## vadsy

seems like a good deal, 1600$






Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Roryfan

Burlington L&M

Fender MIJ FSR “blackout” Strat, nice beefy neck with vintage frets


----------



## FatStrat2

Nice score, it's a beaut.


----------



## MetalTele79

Line 6 HX Stomp for $499

HX Stomp link


----------



## Okay Player

Strat-O-Mechanical said:


> This is a fun thread! I grabbed this 2011 USA EVH Wolfgang from the London North L&M back in October. They got it as part of a guitar collection and had it priced at $1,600. Like everyone else at the time VH passed away, I was looking for a Floyd Rose equipped guitar. I haggled them down to $1,600 tax included and bought it on the spot. Haven’t seen one sell for under $3,000 since. I figured I would flip the guitar, but I actually enjoy playing it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/2Sy5jhT


They had one of the "Standards" on the used wall at my local L&M, and it was only like a couple bucks off of new, but I figured "I've never played one before." and picked it up. That body shape is shockingly comfortable to play.


----------



## Budda

Who needs a P? $449 each, london south.


----------



## MarkM

Damn I kinda miss Vadsy and EDM south postings, I have been to L&M's all over Canada and that is the best L&M I have been in! The pedals available are incredible.


----------



## Davidian

For PRS fans….passed by Burlington L&M today, and they have used but mint PRS S2 McCarty SC594 for 2k


----------



## Budda

Davidian said:


> For PRS fans….passed by Burlington L&M today, and they have used but mint PRS S2 McCarty SC594 for 2k


The amber burst one? I think a brand new one is $150 more or so, sadly not much of a deal.


----------



## BlueRocker

L&M Montreal had a PRS S2 Singlecut violin amber sunburst today for $1350. I think it was a 2013.


----------



## sunburst192

vadsy said:


> I often stop by my local L&M's to just check the used bin. Great deals can be found on things to keep or flip but sometimes its just nice to see and play things that are different. I document most of those trips just to share with friends, here are some of my favourites.
> 
> I don't play a lot of Gretsch guitars but I couldn't pass this one up, it was very nice except for the pot issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 335 had some amazing sounding original pickups and a very cool look to it but the neck was odd, three piece maple or something like that and a very unGibsony shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one I regret not buying but I was shopping for an acoustic at the time and found this one in my travels through all the L&M's in the greater area. the awesome thing about this guy was it finally sounded how I imagined it would and so many 330/335's have let me down The price wasn't terrible at $2500 either for something in good shape and the proper case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was just a cool guitar


Wow that 330 is a nice looking guitar!…But the LP Custom too!


----------



## Xevyn

Fuzzy dagger said:


> I bought this J-45 standard from l&m a couple of years ago. I asked if they had one in their system, and they had one that had been a rental in the ‘Peg ( I think ). I paid to bring it here, strummed it a couple of times, and walked out with it. $1500.00 all in. The sales person said “wow that is a good deal”.
> 
> it had some pick swirls that I could buff out. Killer guitar that I just love.
> View attachment 367110


Awesome...and I thought my used J-45 Standard for $1899+tax was a score. $1500 all in for it is just nuts


----------



## markxander

Didn't buy this but someone could have a lot of fun with it. Less than $50/string! Waterloo, ON store:


----------



## Roryfan

markxander said:


> Didn't buy this but someone could have a lot of fun with it. Less than $50/string! Waterloo, ON store:


I was today years old when I learnt that EMG stands for “ErMaGawd, it has extra strings!”


----------



## MarkM

vadsy started some great threads, big void here from Edmonton South, anyone?


----------



## player99

We miss you Vadsy


----------



## markxander

Don't expect this will last long -- MIM Cabronita tele for $449 with a nice hard case in NB






Gear Hunter | Fender - CARBONITA


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## TubeStack

markxander said:


> Don't expect this will last long -- MIM Cabronita tele for $449 with a nice hard case in NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gear Hunter | Fender - CARBONITA
> 
> 
> Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com


Gone now. Good deal, especially with the case.

I had one when they were new and sold for $600. Cool guitar, but needed better Filtertrons. Also had a lot rough fret ends that hurt your hand and required tech work beyond a regular setup.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Stop in on my way home from work a couple times a week. Most of the time there’s nothing. Today, I got this…


----------



## zontar

2manyGuitars said:


> Stop in on my way home from work a couple times a week. Most of the time there’s nothing. Today, I got this…
> View attachment 422999
> 
> View attachment 423000


Cool, an Egnater head with a nater cab.

Were those used by the O'needers?

But seriously--enjoy!


----------



## BlueRocker

Must be a sign of things softening up
Gear Hunter | Gibson - Les Paul Classic


----------



## Mark Brown

That seems like a healthy price.


----------



## BlueRocker

Saw the Epiphone 1960 Les Paul Tribute Plus at L&M in Grand Falls NB for $735 with case. It looked pretty much like new - posting in case anyone's been looking. Gibson 57 Classics in these guitars, they seem like pretty good value. I don't think it is on Gear Hunter.

Epiphone - Les Paul Tribute Plus - Vintage Sunburst

Stock image - looks way better in person.


----------



## Destracted

Pretty easy choice on this one especially with $22 shipping across country. The other used one is $1299... Ive always wanted to try one. Maybe Ill rent a Helix to try out the integration.


----------



## BlueRocker

Destracted said:


> View attachment 431853
> 
> 
> Pretty easy choice on this one especially with $22 shipping across country. The other used one is $1299... Ive always wanted to try one. Maybe Ill rent a Helix to try out the integration.


I had the head version. It integrates really well with a POD HD500, which you can often find for $200 or so. You can get some serious high gain out of these things.


----------



## JethroTech

I saw this yesterday at Long & McQuade South Edmonton and I had to stop and do a doubletake. It played really well and, for $656, would make a great campfire guitar. For obvious reasons Takamine had to change the headstock shape and logo in the years to come. (1983 Takamine F-360S)


----------



## bw66

JethroTech said:


> I saw this yesterday at Long & McQuade South Edmonton and I had to stop and do a doubletake. It played really well and, for $656, would make a great campfire guitar. For obvious reasons Takamine had to change the headstock shape and logo in the years to come. (1983 Takamine F-360S)
> View attachment 440574


I have the maple version of that guitar. If the bridge plate is okay, that's a great instrument. Unfortunately, the bridge plate is the only piece of laminate in that whole guitar and if it's shot, it's a difficult repair. Probably still a good deal at that price.


----------



## BlueRocker

This has an interesting vibe
Gear Hunter | Sterling by Music Man - MARIPOSA-PBP-R2


----------



## Roryfan

Spotted this Am. Pro Strat with a nice Gilmour vibe in Burlington over the weekend. Didn't have time to play it but worth a phone call or visit if you're in the market for a Strat.


----------



## Xevyn

BlueRocker said:


> This has an interesting vibe
> Gear Hunter | Sterling by Music Man - MARIPOSA-PBP-R2
> 
> View attachment 445747



There's also an Albert Lee one that has a similar body design:


----------



## BlueRocker

In case anyone's looking, these are occasionally hard to come by
Gear Hunter | Gibson 1958 Chambered Reissue


----------



## Tone Chaser

I would not buy the Sterling version of the Albert Lee. I owned an immaculate looking black one for a couple of days. I got on Black Friday a couple of years back. It did not want to stay in tune. It took me days to get it to be respectable,…, and then I found the crack between the tremolo studs. The wood is very thin in that area, and studs close to the edge. Poor design on that one. Took it back, got my money back. L&M wondered what they were going to do with it. It was a loss on their part of a trade deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Tone Chaser said:


> L&M wondered what they were going to do with it.


Well, Duh…

Put it on Gear Hunter, of course.


----------



## dmc69

Tone Chaser said:


> ...and then I found the crack between the tremolo studs. The wood is very thin in that area, and studs close to the edge. Poor design on that one. Took it back, got my money back. L&M wondered what they were going to do with it. It was a loss on their part of a trade deal.





2manyGuitars said:


> Well, Duh…
> 
> Put it on Gear Hunter, of course.


Sadly enough, I have found a few of my egregiously defective returns being sold in store or relisted on GearHunter. Sometimes they question if I know what I'm talking about.

Badly twisted neck: "Are you sure? Have you let our tech look at it?"


----------



## Vally

Bedford L&M $699


----------



## BlueRocker

Vally said:


> Bedford L&M $699
> View attachment 448262


Nice candidate for a refin. Hard to beat $699 with a hard case.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Fret markers went 05 classic green. 
Thats quite nice i like it.


----------



## BlackCharvel87

there are some cool vintage MXR pedals at the Calgary south location... 
I also bought a used lefty american standard strat many years ago for $600... it's still one of my main guitars to this day.. can't even buy a mexican used lefty strat for $600 these days.


----------



## madhermit

PSA: Mesa Royal Atlantic at the Hamilton, Ontario store for $999!


----------

